

How Startups Should Pitch Tech Bloggers - pathik
http://ursusrex.com/2010/09/26/how-to-pitch-a-tech-blogger/

======
ludistan
I also highly recommend watching this 2 videos from 500startups: PR secrets
for startups. [http://blog.500startups.com/2010/09/24/startup2startup-pr-
se...](http://blog.500startups.com/2010/09/24/startup2startup-pr-secrets-for-
startups-video/) A lot of useful advices on how to get the press to cover your
product.

------
chime
This is why I hated taking any marketing classes in grad school. I am being
suggested to do the very things that I deplore in order to get users.
Headlines like "company X releases product Y to kill company Z” are precisely
why I don't read the typical tech journals and choose to visit HN. But it
appears that if I want my web-app to get popular, I have to resort to the same
trickery. I understand the need for a good story. If my startup is set to
change X, Y, or Z, no harm in suggesting that to a blogger. However, doing
things like the following seems very fake and shallow: "Get on your favorite
bloggers’ radars by commenting thoughtfully on their posts, retweeting and
replying to them on Twitter, and submitting promising tips to them for stories
that have nothing to do with your company."

I don't care for the bloggers at tech blogs because I don't actually know
them. I care about a lot of wonderful people, offline and online but not
because I want their help someday. I don't want to give tech bloggers random
tips just on the off-chance that they'll recognize my name some day in future
when I email them about my startup. Frankly, doing all of this sounds
desperate and selfish. I might as well start playing golf with the Mayor's
aide.

So, if one doesn't have a social startup that could spread virally and doesn't
like to "network" solely for selfish reason, what is the right way to get the
word out? I know joining YC helps and having friends in high places helps but
what if you're just a coder in Florida with a useful product and tight budget?
Hire a PR agency? Work some Adsense magic? Devise a clever marketing campaign?
I'd love to hear how others approach this subject without resorting to rubbing
shoulders and kissing behinds.

~~~
auston
Coders from Florida:

LessEverything.com - created everybodyhatesquickbooks.com to gain a few users
for their account app lessaccounting.

HashRocket - cofounder wrote a book on ruby & now runs a kickass consultancy.

IMO, you should market in every way you can possibly afford; adsense,
pulse360, adblade, ysm, ad center, ad networks, retargeting, viral websites,
viral videos, email follow ups, affiliate marketing, coreg (think appsumo) &
traditional PR. Take every avenue you cam afford & pump it for paying /
profitable users.

PS: Good post Mark!

------
jonpaul
I like Kevin Rose's "Hacking the Press" comment. Basically, he says that you
target junior bloggers. That seems like a decent strategy too, as they'll be
eager for stories more so than the experienced bloggers.
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/02/kevin-
rose-10-tips...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/02/kevin-rose-10-tips-
for-entrepreneurs.php)

~~~
znmeb
I'm a junior blogger. ;-) But I already asked him what his business does. ;-)

